# Can it be done?



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, since the Fascinate and Droid Charge are VERY similar, I was wondering if any devs would ever think of incorporatingthe SGS2 TouchWiz4 Launcher as seen in http://rootzwiki.com...hwiz4tsm-parts/

Notice it's not the TW4.5 .apk that's been going around. It's fully integrated into the framework. I'd love to have this on my Charge if any devs would be willing to include it in their Roms.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Doesn't infinity ROM use the touchwiz4 launcher?


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Doesn't infinity ROM use the touchwiz4 launcher?


I always thought it used the TW4.5 launcher.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just cracked it open and looked around. I can't find the tw4.5 apk. What I did find was twframework_res. So it looks like it uses TouchWiz4 launcher built into the framework. Makes sense since both of the ROMs are by TSM.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Hm, I'm not much of a TSM guy...
I wonder if anyone who doesn't use TSM in their roms can incorporate this into it.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, with permission from Imnuts' and TSM you might be able to kang it and incorporate it into a stock ROM. Maybe make something for yourself. If you think it's kickass, then you can post it and become a developer.


----------



## scarygood536 (Aug 11, 2011)

1 build earlier than the latest infinity build doesn't have TSM and in my opinion runs better.


----------

